# Breakup songs



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2017)

What song (s) would you like to sing or play for those you have broke up with previously.  Here is my #1 song:


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2017)

"You Don't Own Me" - Lesley Gore


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2017)

jujube said:


> "You Don't Own Me" - Lesley Gore


Me too!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Grampa Don (May 1, 2017)

Here's my favorite.






Don


----------



## oldman (May 2, 2017)

Troy Shondell:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 15, 2017)

Please wait until the intro is over and try not to laugh at the honesty this song embraces..... enjoy


----------



## SifuPhil (May 15, 2017)

Weird Al says it best ...


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 16, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Please wait until the intro is over and try not to laugh at the honesty this song embraces..... enjoy



Bwahahahahaha! Love it!


----------



## Trade (May 19, 2017)

This one is for Cecilia from the 9th grade, who I was a jerk to back then even though I liked her a lot. 

The first line pretty well sums it up. "Guess I got what I deserved". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y8BbF7SI0<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y8BbF7SI0" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2017)

"Tom" was the one that got away for me. I fell in love with him in high school but wanted to date around. I didn't realize I would still be in love with him for life. We can be so foolish when we're young.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2017)

So many to choose from...






Some folks forget that Dolly Parton wrote and released this song in 1974.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2017)

Thank you Aunt Bea! I never knew Dolly wrote and released that in 1974. She's got so much talent...and a tender heart.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 20, 2017)




----------



## jujube (May 20, 2017)

"Hit the Road, Jack" -- Ray Charles


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> "You Don't Own Me" - Lesley Gore


Here is your song jujube:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Lara (May 21, 2017)

_"Rhythm of The Rain" ~ The Cascades_


----------



## Victor (May 22, 2017)

Thank God and Greyhound you're gone!    Roy Clark


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Trade (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Lara (May 22, 2017)

_Heartbreak Hotel ~ Elvis_


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Trade (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Lara (May 24, 2017)

_Norah Jones_


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Lara (May 29, 2017)

This one made me teary at the end.
Willie's lover walked out on him and 
Katherine Ross was a new widow in the film clip.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 1, 2017)

Most truthful breakup song....


----------

